# What size holes for my rotary lathe tool rack?



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm building a rotary tool rack for my lathe tools.

It's a pretty simple design. A large center dowel (2" I believe) along with modified unfinished pine table tops which I drill holes through the center, run the dowel through and then drill holes through the pine "table tops" for the tools. Two ball bearing lazy-susans will allow it to rotate.

My plan is to keep all tools business side up.

My question is - how large should the holes be? I know the answer for Robert Sorby Micro lathe tools (fantastic tools btw), but I don't yet own their full size tools and am still working with my harbor freight set from when I started turning. I'd like to eventually replace them with Sorbys.

I measured the thickest portion of a full size today in the store, 1.5". Should the holes be 1.5" or is that overkill and make them smaller since the thickest part is at the beginning of the blade/chisel?

I see a lot of people using pipes for these racks, but I'd like to keep it all wood if possible.

Any help with the hole size for the handles of full size sorby tools would be appreciated.

Thanks. :smile:

EDIT - Oh, I forgot to mention, while I do live most of the year in Minneapolis, MN - this project is where my shop is, in Ft. Lauderdale, FL. Sadly, I can't move my shop unless I get a bigger place, and to be honest it's looking like I may have to move back to Florida in a year and a half anyways, so it might not be worth it. My tool collection in Minneapolis consists of a Dremel 4000 with multiple attachments and the drill press holder, a Ryobi oscillating saw, a hammer, a cordless screwdriver which doubles as a drill, and a multimeter. It gets me by for working on my little place up in Minneapolis, but I constantly wish I had my shop up there!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I use 2" PVC pipes and the inside diameter is 1-3/4" 
It holds all my stuff comfortably including a folding rule I use for measuring


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

What brand of lathe tools do you use out of curiosity and how much wiggle room is there with that diameter?

The way I'm building this, a series of holes in multiple layers of wood that line up will serve, basically, just like pipe.

Also, how long is each section of pipe length wise - and how much of the handle does it cover? This will help give me an idea of how to space the layers of wood.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Here is a link which includes a pipe based tool rack. This person used 1 1/2in dia pipe, but some tool handles may be larger, unless you made your own.

http://chrisbillman.com/Projects/LatheWorkArea.htm

Another link.
http://www.scrollsaws.com/WoodLathe/woodlatheRack.htm


I made a short rack for the wall, you can see in the background of this picture.

I drilled holes not sure of the diameter but likely 1 - 1 1/4in, but then cut slots so I can lift the tool forward without having to lift it vertically all the way.









I have seen metal rack which mount on the lathe, like this one.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/5/-/25/110/-/5520/T-Rex-Standard-Tool-Caddy/tool+rack


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

TCWood said:


> What brand of lathe tools do you use out of curiosity and how much wiggle room is there with that diameter?
> 
> The way I'm building this, a series of holes in multiple layers of wood that line up will serve, basically, just like pipe.
> 
> ...


I'm using Ezwood tools
I made some at 9" for the large tools and 4-1/2""for the smaller ones.
I have them loose fit in a box so I can rearrange and clean easily.


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmm. I've just realized that they no longer sell the 15" bull-nose edge unfinished "table tops" (that would be a pretty small table) at Home Depot. I have 2 of them from 2 years ago when I bought materials intending to build this thing, but I didn't get around to building it until now. The original plan was to build two bench-top racks, and I had the right amount of material for that. I've sinced realized how precious bench space is, so I decided to build it as a stand-alone unit, about as tall as me.

I built the base using 4 of the 17.75" ones and was going to build the rest using the 15" "tops".

I've already drilled one of the 15" tops for the micro lathe chisels. I'm headed over to home-depot to see what they have and if their website is accurate. I might have to change the plans to use all 17.75" "tops".

My router and router table are unfortanetly too small to effectively make my own. Something else to be upgraded eventually.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

TCWood said:


> Hmm. I've just realized that they no longer sell the 15" bull-nose edge unfinished "table tops" (that would be a pretty small table) at Home Depot. I have 2 of them from 2 years ago when I bought materials intending to build this thing, but I didn't get around to building it until now. The original plan was to build two bench-top racks, and I had the right amount of material for that. I've sinced realized how precious bench space is, so I decided to build it as a stand-alone unit, about as tall as me.
> 
> I built the base using 4 of the 17.75" ones and was going to build the rest using the 15" "tops".
> 
> ...


I have a vague memory of bullnosed something or other ... stair treads perhaps? Shelving? Kitchen counter top?

Sorry I can't be more specific, but I hope you're able to find something that works for this project.


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

It just started raining 10 minutes after top-coat painting the lazy-susan mechanisms (the visible outside edges). No rain was forecast.

Added to the list of things I want in my future shop: Indoor paint booth.


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

Found 15" round whatever-you-want-to-call-thems. Unfortunately, they're spruce.

This wouldn't be a problem except that this project will involve four different types of wood now, which might look odd after staining.

The base pieces are 17.75" and are pine. The center dowel is poplar. The moulding I'm using around the dowel for structural and decorative purposes is maple, and now the funtional 15" multi-layer shelves will be spruce.

Either it's going to look awesome or awful. I'll find out.

I've decided to take the two 15" pine pieces I was going to use and glue them together, then cut off the edge and give it my own. This will give me a 2" thick ~14" diameter disk that I plan to drill and ream #2MT holes in to store lathe centers when not in use. So, at least nothing goes to waste.


----------

